# Garrison Guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is new to me but I am sure some of you know about these guitars and his design. I wonder what happened to the design after Gibson bought him out. Does anyone know? Has anyone played any of his guitars and can give us a review?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Had one in last year for a split top. Owner had let it dry out and the bracing didn't move while the wood did.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I’ve have a few friends that own Garrisons, never had any problems and sound reasonable, but I can see they could be in danger if travelling - like splitting tops.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I've owned a G30 and a G40. I liked both, didn't have any issues with top splitting or coming apart. Don't know what happened after Gibson bought them out though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarPix said:


> I’ve have a few friends that own Garrisons, never had any problems and sound reasonable, *but I can see they could be in danger if travelling - like splitting tops*.


Why would that be?


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Why would that be?


As Mooh commented, the fibreglass frame/bracing is different than the wood so if the wood contracts it could easily split.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarPix said:


> As Mooh commented, the fibreglass frame/bracing is different than the wood so if the wood contracts it could easily split.


That is not quite what Mooh said. He said the top cracked and the bracing was fine. That is what usually happens in a guitar with standard wood bracing..Why would that be different than a guitar with standard bracing?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Good idea, but it ultimately failed.... Gibson bought the patents and shelved them.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Steadfastly said:


> Why would that be different than a guitar with standard bracing?


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> That is not quite what Mooh said. He said the top cracked and the bracing was fine. That is what usually happens in a guitar with standard wood bracing..Why would that be different than a guitar with standard bracing?


He was talking about the Garrison brought to him for repair- said the top moved but the bracing didn’t, and on Garrison guitars the frame and bracing are fibreglass - which BTW is great for keeping the neck very stable - but other owners have also commented on the top cracking. 

(And yes regularly braced guitars can have this happen too, a local musician I met who travels a lot had to stop playing Taylor guitars on the road because the tops would crack every time he flew to the coast. He plays Morgan guitars now and has no issues. )

But I do see how dissimilar materials attached have different expansion or contraction rates which could easily lead to having more issues like that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarPix said:


> but other owners have also commented on the top cracking.
> 
> But I do see how dissimilar materials attached have different expansion or contraction rates which could easily lead to having more issues like that.


Hey, GP, that's what I was looking for. Being in the HVAC/R business most of my life, I am very aware of how dissimilar materials work when bonded/attached to one another. Temperature controls of various kinds have been mfrd. like this for years. I think you make a good point there and when I looked at the building method, I wondered if that frame could be make out of wood somehow. Also, if the difference between the fibreglass and the wood top was such a problem, I wonder if that is why Gibson stopped the production.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, Gibson had no end of warranty issues with Garrisons, they briefly made some Canadian Gibsons (I'm still wanting a Northern Jumbo), then they gave up on the Newfoundland shop.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mrmatt1972 said:


> they briefly made some Canadian Gibsons


I'm wondering if the time of year came into play here.
Shipping from the great white north during winter down to say, california and unpacking right away?


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

i remember L&M had the Gibson garrison on their site briefly for around $1200. , i tried to buy one and then all of a sudden they were gone/not available.

i am sure if you contacted Jeff Long @ long-mcquade.com ..... he would give you specifics.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I'm wondering if the time of year came into play here.
> Shipping from the great white north during winter down to say, california and unpacking right away?


I doubt it, I remember when they were stocked here in Corner Brook on the west coast of Newfoundland and there were issues with some of them getting cracks in the top.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

> I wonder what happened to the design after Gibson bought him out.


The guitars were much. much better than Gibson's own acoustics, so they killed the brand. They also killed the 100 mpg carburetor. And JF Kennedy. Why? Because ........ Gibson! 

But this is all hush-hush CIA-kinda stuff, so quit spreading it around, Steadly. You are putting your life in danger. Conspirators don't take kindly to blabbering. Remember, lose lips sink ships.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

